# G12



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ive heard that GM Dexcool can be used instead of the G12. i got the 160 stat for my 98 2.0 and am gonna do a coolant flush when i install the stat. can i use Dexcool after the flush rather than G12???


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: G12 (littlecjetta94)*

Why not just use G12? Is it hard to come by in your area?


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: G12 (zgdonkey)*

no 30 dollars for a gallon


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: G12 (littlecjetta94)*

You can use Dexcool as long as you flush the engine/rad and don't mix them. It turns in to this off orange slimey goey(been drinking bare with me) stuff..
I use Dex cool with a 50/50 mix in my 04 Colorado with a 3.5L I5 which is an all aluminum engine.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: G12 (daemontrym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlecjetta94* »_no 30 dollars for a gallon

Sh*t, a case of Corona costs more around here......and only lasts a day.
$30 every 2 years is pretty minor.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: G12 (franz131)*

$30 is pretty cheap. It's close to $50 a gallon where I am.


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: G12 (zgdonkey)*

50 is what it is where i am but i have a friend a Autohaus. i usuall change mine every year with changing my stat around when the seasons change


----------

